# What photo/video gear did Santa bring you this year?



## Axilrod (Dec 26, 2012)

I asked the same question last year so figured why not make it an annual thing? List isn't as long as last year, but it was still a good year:

I got a 600EX-RT, my first flash and I'm looking forward to experimenting with it.
And my Blackmagic Design camera is supposed to turn up tomorrow hopefully, super pumped about that.
Gopro Hero 3 Black Edition


----------



## Crapking (Dec 26, 2012)

A sports stool/chair to use while shooting high school sports....
Not flashy, but functional


----------



## SPL (Dec 26, 2012)

A new UPstrap from my girlfriend,....its real nice!


----------



## tolusina (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks to a few recommendations on this thread...
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=11435

I received Roland Barthes' "Camera Lucida", John Szarkowski's "The Photographer's Eye" and Steven Shore's "The Nature of Photographs".


----------



## HoneyBadger (Dec 26, 2012)

I heard Santa got a 10% off coupon for amazon and went crazy and bought me a 70-200mm 2.8L II, B+W filter and a rc-6 remote.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Dec 26, 2012)

F-Stop Gear Loka backpack and Pro Medium ICU.

F-Stop bags are AWESOME.


----------



## hippoeater (Dec 26, 2012)

A new x-e1 + 35mm 1.4 lens!


----------



## Pieces Of E (Dec 26, 2012)

We both got new 70-200mm L f2.8 IS Mk II's! And they're fast and awesome! Thank you B&H, oh, I mean Santa!


----------



## Bombsight (Dec 26, 2012)

PCB Rectangular Softbox with Grid
PCB Light modifier
PCB Barn door
PCB Snoot

RRS Center col. for my TC-36 Tripod
RRS Multi-purpose tool (new)

*Sony RX-100, case, Zacuto self adhesive frame, leather pouch, Gorilla grip, Slik lightweight tripod & a few other accessories.

GoPro 3 "Black"

Canon 100mm L Macro

Pelican case for both GoPro 2 & 3*
*
Subal port for Canon 100mm L*

Whats in *Bold* I bought for myself, all else was from my wife. Between my wife's Christmas gifts and my own weekness, I'm in the hole for a while. ???


----------



## robbymack (Dec 26, 2012)

Rc-6. Already came in handy for the family Christmas photo


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 26, 2012)

My new Benro C-0681 just arrived. Wow it's light! Although it's the magic dreidal for me, a few weeks late. But I still got something!


----------



## joshmurrah (Dec 26, 2012)

My extra-attentive wife noticed I was browsing LensRental's Black Friday sale last month, and went behind me and scored a 16-35 II I was looking at! I was surprised to say the least.


----------



## jp121 (Dec 26, 2012)

GP-E2


----------



## Hillsilly (Dec 27, 2012)

A "JJC Multi Exposure Timer" - It is used for setting long exposures and doing time lapse photography.


----------



## Mick (Dec 27, 2012)

Canon 300 f2.8 mk2. Its real nice. 

Mick


----------



## deleteme (Dec 27, 2012)

Gitzo 5542LS

No excuse for a wiggly tripod now.


----------



## ScottyP (Dec 27, 2012)

Santa brought me a 6D full frame camera with the 24-105 f/4 L lens and also an 85mm f/1.8 prime.

Unfortunately, I checked and he charged it all to MY Visa account!


----------



## Dukinald (Dec 27, 2012)

santa seems to be on a budget and cannot get FF yet (maybe have been too naughty :-\)

but got 4 remote flash triggers/transmitter, flash stands, umbrella reflector and flash shoe holders.

Now have to read up on flash photography & maybe start the year with some low key portraitures.


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Dec 27, 2012)

ScottyP said:


> Santa brought me a 6D full frame camera with the 24-105 f/4 L lens and also an 85mm f/1.8 prime.
> 
> Unfortunately, I checked and he charged it all to MY Visa account!


Same kit but no prime + a 32GB card, hoya CP and 15L Loweprowe backpack.


----------



## curtisnull (Dec 27, 2012)

Canon 135/2L


----------



## LukieLauXD (Dec 27, 2012)

50mm 1.2 and EOS M 18-55 w/ Adapter, 90EX and 270EXII


----------



## awinphoto (Dec 27, 2012)

100mm 2.8 L, but lens is stuck on Santas ups sleigh and likely won't get to me until next week.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Dec 27, 2012)

Santa got me a Canon 5D MKII, and Santa is thinking about getting me a 200mm F/2.8 L as a late gift but he needs to do a little more research on it. What do you guys think of the 200mm F/2.8 L on a full frame DSLR, would it be good for outdoor portraits were space is not an issue?


Me with my gift


----------



## Stewbyyy (Dec 27, 2012)

I got a tri-axial spirit level for my current DSLRs... this one to be exact: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Camera-Hotshoe-Olympus-Panasonic-Cameras/dp/B001MBEPKM/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1356590046&sr=1-3

This is the first birthday/christmas I have not felt the need for a camera/lens upgrade. But I still needed to get something camera related


----------



## Taemobig (Dec 27, 2012)

Got a new wrist strap and camera strap and a camera capture clip.

Here's the link if you guys wanna check em out, its pretty cool:
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/97103764/leash-by-peak-design?ref=live


----------



## sach100 (Dec 27, 2012)

Zoom H1 and a 40" x 60" 5-in-1 reflector from ephoto.

I also increased my desktop RAM to 16GB (from 8GB) to speed up my video editing.


----------



## Aglet (Dec 27, 2012)

A new Pentax Q w 5-15mm zoom, 17-50mm f/2.8 Tamron in F-mount and some special FX equipment I can use in the studio.
Looking fwd to playing with it all. 
I've got a big empty pocket waiting for that miniscule Q! Now I'll have a fun gadget to play with instead of pecking away at a cell phone like a typical schmuck whenever I'm waiting for whatever.


----------



## SDsc0rch (Dec 27, 2012)

24-70/2.8ii


----------



## Yehyaalhafidh (Dec 27, 2012)

Santa got me a shiny new Canon 35mm 1.4L! Might of been a bit stupid to buy it now with Sigma's just out and Canon's V2 on the horizon but going for a trip to Nepal in Jan and needed something i know i could rely on!


----------



## Lawliet (Dec 27, 2012)

Twin pro-B4s; neither "speedlights don't have enough power" nor "logistics" remain valid excuses...


----------



## tiger82 (Dec 27, 2012)

A new 17-40L and so far it hasn't come off my 5D2. I can't wait for some HDR photo ops. Cold and rainy is not ideal for me here in NJ.


----------



## Aggie92 (Dec 27, 2012)

Santa was much better than expected. He brought me Lightroom 4, a 430 EXII and a 50mm 1.4  So far I'm having a blast with the new lens.


----------



## EOBeav (Dec 27, 2012)

A Lowepro 400AW backpack.


----------



## skitron (Dec 27, 2012)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> ...Santa is thinking about getting me a 200mm F/2.8 L as a late gift but he needs to do a little more research on it. What do you guys think of the 200mm F/2.8 L on a full frame DSLR, would it be good for outdoor portraits were space is not an issue?...



I just got that lens and all I can say is that you'll love it. Exceptional AF speed, very sharp, physically not very big as far as a 200 goes. I got a mint copy on eBay for $460.


----------



## silversurfer96 (Dec 27, 2012)

Got my first FF. 5D3. Totally surprised.


----------



## mws (Dec 27, 2012)

Pixma pro 100


----------



## mrzero (Dec 27, 2012)

Mrs. Claus got me:
Oben AC-2310L tripod with lateral center column
EZ-Foto arca-swiss ball head
Canon E2 hand strap

I may also have snuck a few stocking stuffers in on my own:
sunwayfoto arca plate
desmond arca clamp
no name 11" magic arm
no name flat bracket

Looking to get creative with a customizable flash bracket/DIY ringflash for portraits and macro. Trying to keep the gear acquisition syndrome in check by focusing on the pictures rather than the camera/lenses.


----------



## waelelgendy (Dec 27, 2012)

50L


----------



## rporterfield (Dec 27, 2012)

A 430EX II.


----------



## JaxPhotographer (Dec 27, 2012)

100mm f/2.8L IS Macro and an MT-24EX macro flash with 67mm adapter.


----------



## AG (Dec 27, 2012)

Got Samyang 35mm and 85mm T1.5 Cine Primes. Fantastic lenses.
A bunch of ND filters ranging from ND2 - ND8
And a new Tilta Follow Focus (surprisingly good quality for the price they are)

Nice little haul.


----------



## Gino (Dec 27, 2012)

*Gifts I received*

* Pelican 1510 Hard Case
* B+W 67mm Kaesemann XS-Pro Circular Polarizer MRC Nano Filter
* Canon Hand Strap E2

*Gifts I gave*

*To my Dad:* 
* Nikon D7000 with 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR II Lens
* B+W 72 XS-Pro UV MRC-Nano 010M Filter 
* Tamrac Rally 6 camera bag

*To my sister: *
* Nikon D5100 with 18-105mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR AF-S DX Lens
* B+W 67 XS-Pro UV MRC-Nano 010M Filter
* Tamrac Rally 4 camera bag

*To my mom:* 
* Canon G1X with lens filter adapter
* B+W 58 XS-Pro UV MRC-Nano 010M Filter
* Lowepro Edit 100 camera bag

*Gifts Santa gave to me (I purchased for myself)*

* Canon 17-40mm f/4 L Lens
* B+W 77 XS-Pro UV MRC-Nano 010M Filter
* Sigma 35mm f/1.4 DG HSM A1 Lens
* B+W 67 XS-Pro UV MRC-Nano 010M Filter
* Tamrac Rally 6 camera bag


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 27, 2012)

Gino said:


> *Gifts I received*
> 
> * Pelican 1510 Hard Case
> * B+W 67mm Kaesemann XS-Pro Circular Polarizer MRC Nano Filter
> ...



So...your family members can't ask to borrow your lenses. Clever....


----------



## nebugeater (Dec 27, 2012)

one of these in my stocking..... of course it may have been in there a few years! ;D


----------



## Gino (Dec 28, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Gino said:
> 
> 
> > *Gifts I received*
> ...



ha, ha....that is pretty close to the truth! Actually, I just wanted to get some photos taken of me, once in a while. Now there should be no excuses! 

I was planning on purchasing them Canon cameras, but Adorama had some sweet deals on Nikon on Black Friday, which I couldn't pass up!


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Dec 28, 2012)

skitron said:


> Andy_Hodapp said:
> 
> 
> > ...Santa is thinking about getting me a 200mm F/2.8 L as a late gift but he needs to do a little more research on it. What do you guys think of the 200mm F/2.8 L on a full frame DSLR, would it be good for outdoor portraits were space is not an issue?...
> ...




Thanks, you have sent me over the edge, going to buy it when I see a good copy on Ebay.


----------



## vargyropoulos (Dec 28, 2012)

a 7d with a 400mm f/5.6L lens crept into my stocking... and is now by my side when I take long walks in the park....


----------



## Alex (Dec 28, 2012)

Santa dropped off 2x 600EX-RT's , ST-E3-RT , EOS M , 22mm f/2 EF-M , 135mm f/2L and a 85mm f/1.2L in a pear tree


----------



## AudioGlenn (Dec 28, 2012)

Alex said:


> Santa dropped off 2x 600EX-RT's , ST-E3-RT , EOS M , 22mm f/2 EF-M , 135mm f/2L and a 85mm f/1.2L in a pear tree



Wow...Santa must love you

I feel like I've posted my recently added gear a million times but since it's the thread topic, I'll post again. 

Early (december) Christmas gift from Santa (self): 

5D mk3 and 24-702.8 II

Christmas gifts from wifey: 
8-15mm fisheye, Lightroom 4, both of which I absolutely love 
Assassin's Creed 3 for PS3 
iPod Shuffle =)
a trip to Vegas =)


----------



## pakosouthpark (Dec 28, 2012)

for me santa (self) is coming only in january. 

it will bring a 6D to a new caring home! not sure yet what santa is bringing though..


----------



## maxcolefilms (Dec 28, 2012)

Canon 50mm F/1.8, Rode VideoMic Pro (plural eyes 3 software came free with Rode Mic), PhotographyAndCinema GearBox, Kamerar Follow Focus, and GoPro Hero 3 Black (with a few accessories).


----------



## jsexton (Dec 28, 2012)

Picked up a 5d Mark ii (wanted full frame for portraits) didn't like the cramped feel of the 6d or the missing joysitck.
50mm 1.4 & B+W filter
Kata PL-220 pack to replace my Lowepro
Couple of flashes and wireless triggers (starting to get into flash)


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 28, 2012)

Bombsight said:


> PCB Rectangular Softbox with Grid
> PCB Light modifier
> PCB Barn door
> PCB Snoot
> ...



Did you update the firmware on your Hero 3 yet? I swear the battery drops to empty within 10 minutes of finishing a charge and that's not even with it recording, just sitting there turned on. I don't know if the battery life level is just off or if it's actually draining that fast.


----------



## gigabellone (Dec 28, 2012)

Amazon Basics camera backpack and a circular reflective panel.


----------



## Dave_NYC (Dec 28, 2012)

My mom and sister gave me an Intuos5 Medium tablet, with the wireless accessory kit 8)

Then my gf went and did the same thing 

Duplicate presents. Never happened to me before.


----------



## DrChemE (Dec 28, 2012)

It's been a good year so I got a chance to upgrade most of my lenses and get a few more I have been dreaming about:

35 L
135 L
24-105 L, to replace the kit lens
70-200 F4 IS, replacing the consumer 70-300 IS
some new CF cards.

Keeping the 50D body for now.
Having a whole lot of fun playing with the new toys!


----------



## rpt (Dec 28, 2012)

None! You guys held him up so I will need to wait some more...


----------



## keithfullermusic (Dec 28, 2012)

I got nothing. Apparently, Santa doesn't like people without lots of money...


----------



## rpt (Dec 28, 2012)

keithfullermusic said:


> I got nothing. Apparently, Santa doesn't like people without lots of money...


Is it all about money? I thought it was all about time...

Sorry, my bad.


----------



## Phenix205 (Dec 28, 2012)

A 600EX-RT to replace the 550EX. Wanted a Sony RX-100 but ended up with an S100.


----------

